# fuel prices have dropped in france!



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hello all, just been to diesel up in my local leclerc in normandy and the price is 1.35 euros per litre, unleaded 95 1.45 litre. compared to two weeks ago thats a drop of 50 odd cents a gallon!! can anyone tell me how much the fuel has gone down in the u.k. or has it? wouldnt be surprised if it has stayed the same tho. all the best seanoo


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Fuel*

Hi

The UK supermarkets are lowering prices from Thursday this week by 3 - 4p per litre.

Russell

Oil price is about 130 $ per barrel down from a peak of 148 ish.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Paid £1.23 a litre in tesco today.


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

Just filled up the hire car in Italy at €1.51, unleaded and diesel seem to be the same price here

Pete


----------



## 96783 (Nov 23, 2005)

Diesel has dropped 10cents a litre in the last 4 days in my part of Germany to €1.41. With a drop of $20 dollars a barrel that's probably just the start of a general lowering.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

PhredC said:


> With a drop of $20 dollars a barrel that's probably just the start of a general lowering.


Oh joy ! Oh rapture !

Thank goodness for a little cheerful news. I was beginning to think we might have to pretend we were a static caravan.

Thanks

G


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

G - don't get too worked up - we are going over the channel on 13 August and sod's law will dictate that the price will fluctuate up then until the end of September when it will tumble with us returning home then    

Sue


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

We have just filled up in Calais yesterday at 1:36 a litre at a Shell station.


Richard..


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi all, the diesel and petrol have gone down some more!! now at 1.33 euros a litre diesel and 1.44 unleaded 95


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Fuel prices*

Been over to Huddersfield today and topped up at 113p per litre for unleaded at Tesco, less 5p per litre with my coupon.

Prices still around 118 in the Oswestry area.

R


----------

